# Free Screen Printing Pricing Calculator



## gtgraphics21

Does anyone have a template or an excel file that lists their pricing for the number of shirts and colors.


----------



## Chap Ambrose

Here's a few I've come across:
http://www.direct2shirt.com/spreadsheets/retailpricinganalysis.xls
http://victorytoo.com/VictoryTooScreenPrintingCalculator.xls
http://www.nehoc.com.au/download/xls/Screen_Printing_Costs.xls


----------



## wonubee

HighNoon said:


> Here's a few I've come across:
> http://www.direct2shirt.com/spreadsheets/retailpricinganalysis.xls
> http://victorytoo.com/VictoryTooScreenPrintingCalculator.xls
> http://www.nehoc.com.au/download/xls/Screen_Printing_Costs.xls


Wow thank you for this. I think this is tweekable for my business. Wow this is great


----------



## alquimiq

highnoon said:


> here's a few i've come across:
> http://www.direct2shirt.com/spreadsheets/retailpricinganalysis.xls
> http://victorytoo.com/victorytooscreenprintingcalculator.xls
> http://www.nehoc.com.au/download/xls/screen_printing_costs.xls


awesome! Thank you!


----------



## personalazeit

Only the 3rd listed URL is currently working, still looks good though!


----------



## jkewl99

Chap Ambrose said:


> Here's a few I've come across:
> http://www.direct2shirt.com/spreadsheets/retailpricinganalysis.xls
> http://victorytoo.com/VictoryTooScreenPrintingCalculator.xls
> http://www.nehoc.com.au/download/xls/Screen_Printing_Costs.xls


Awesome find, Thank you very much it is great!!!!


----------



## FrontRunners

Awesome thanks


----------



## ArtistRich

If anyone has back issues of Screenprinting Magazine from around 1991 (+-3 yrs.) there was a worksheet in there taking into account costs for inks, screens, reclamation, solvents, shirt costs, design process, markup, electric, insurance, rent, and much more. Practically everything you could imagine.

If anyone can find it and scan it (2 pages, I think.), I'll make a PDF Form of it to automatically calculate job costs for you and post a link to it.

Richard


----------



## nemokali

wow! thanks for this one.. need it..


----------



## decotools

Attached is a quoting sheet that I built for screen printing. Enjoy.


----------



## Printavo

This is really great!!!


----------



## Cindylou

can't get this to open..can you email it to me [email protected] thx


----------



## utrink

Thank you decotools. This is so helpful


----------



## Printavo

I think I'm going to make a quick web-based version for anyone to use quickly on the go.


----------



## knowieclothing

web based would be very helpful to a lot of us. thank you for posting this info.


----------



## wackhaus

much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## berwyn2006

thanks for this post these spreadsheets are going to help alot


----------



## stepup11

Thanks! Should work for me


----------



## Brewed Life

Thanks for the Price Sheets


----------



## Ldyroscoe

nemokali said:


> wow! thanks for this one.. need it..


Thanks so much. I have a price list, but I'm having trouble understand the method behind per print charge. I guess because we have per print charges based on the press.


----------



## Mabuzi

Thank-you for sharing.


----------



## Chap Ambrose

Looks like the only one of these that's still active is the one on nehoc.com

I just posted another pricing worksheet at meshcount.com/freebies



Chap Ambrose said:


> Here's a few I've come across:
> http://www.direct2shirt.com/spreadsheets/retailpricinganalysis.xls
> http://victorytoo.com/VictoryTooScreenPrintingCalculator.xls
> http://www.nehoc.com.au/download/xls/Screen_Printing_Costs.xls


----------



## jeeptiger

Hi Guys

someone could give me a copy of those 
Free Screen Printing Pricing Calculator
I really need Please Send to My email: [email protected]
Thanks...


----------



## pbaprinting1

Can anyone email me this files? I've tried all the links and none are working. Pretty please.
Thanks
Joe

[email protected]


----------



## zdavood

None of the links posted previously work. It looks like they are pre 2013 if anyone has any fresh links please post.

Thanks much


----------



## pippin decals

i know this is old , but did anyone get any of them to work. I tried and i couldnt get it to work.


----------



## thehustle

Same here. Looking for an updated spreadsheet


----------



## pippin decals

I dont have a spreadsheet for screen printing but i do for Htv vinyl and regular vinyl . It breaks it down to what it costs you to make the design ,not for what to sell it for .,..Easy and simple to use..


----------



## Brian831

none of those links worked for me any suggestions?


----------



## whodey951

Can someone please email me links or files? None of these that are listed will work. Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## inkmaster

I would like a copy of this file [email protected]


----------



## Beefreetees

I know this is an old post but I'm working on pricing. Does anyone have anything spreadsheets they can email me? For Screen Printing and/or Vinyl?

[email protected]


----------



## stitchit37

Is there any free screen printing calculators out there.


----------



## stitchit37

is this link still goo?


----------



## pippin decals

Only when someone make a new post lol..- I have one that tells you how much it costs you personally using Htv and Vinyl before the customer. Any questions you can contact me by pm.


----------



## pippin decals

If you have a problem with this let me know. I use Libre Office for my spreadsheets .


----------



## stitchit37

:tipthank:


pippin decals said:


> If you have a problem with this let me know. I use Libre Office for my spreadsheets .


----------



## tshirttony1972

I could use a updated pricing calculator. Please help.


----------



## pippin decals

tshirttony1972 said:


> I could use a updated pricing calculator. Please help.


Are you looking for one for screen printing or vinyl?


----------



## pippin decals

Sorry been super busy running my mentor page on facebook for this and vinyl .. Send me an email ill send my calc .Its only for telling you what its costing you in material for htv and vinyl
. It really does help knowing this info. [email protected]


----------



## splathead

pippin decals said:


> Sorry been super busy running my mentor page on facebook for this and vinyl .. Send me an email ill send my calc .Its only for telling you what its costing you in material. It really does help knowing this info. [email protected]



Fee free to post a link here again, if practical.


----------



## pippin decals

splathead said:


> Fee free to post a link here again, if practical.



I use Libreoffice instead of microsoft office. Libre is free and uses the same setup. Link is from my online cloud.

Here is my material cost calc. 

https://u.pcloud.link/publink/show?code=XZSb8EkZg2wsHladHGY3fXHFAz4mD7zzJ4Ey


----------

